# trailer hook keeper



## 188ranger (Jan 27, 2015)

Tip..I make keepers for my spinnerbait trailer hooks from plastic coffee can lids. I use a standard paper hole punch to cut them. Push over main hook after placing the trailer hook. They are easily removed by clipping them with line trimmer.


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Screen door splines ( the grey tube stuff used to hold screen in the frame) makes great keeps, they NEVER come off. Just cut them up in little pieces about the size of the spinnerbait skirt collars.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't know what dia. I purchased. Haven't bought any in years, still have some from when I bought em years ago. Just went to hardware stor and got screen spline. Sorry I couldn't help.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Shrink tube over the eye of the trailer. You could easy do 100 hooks during a 30 min tv show


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

I use pieces of rubber bands.


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

a super small zip tie is what i've found works the best for me.


----------

